# Need some opinions



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I would like to get some opinions on changing from sand to gravel. I have always liked the way sand looks in a tank but I'm tired of seeing sh*t on the surface of the sand (more noticeable). I do my weekly water changes and siphon out the sh*t but my big pygos sh*t so much that it makes it look so ugly. I have several large bags of rocks that my gardner recently left. I was wondering if I could use them without the PH getting all out of tack. Here's a pic of the rocks I want to use, dont pay attention to the big rock but the rocks around them. What do you think? Do they look funky?


----------



## b-rad (Oct 2, 2003)

should be fine i heard poeple doing that just buying cheap garden gravle form home depot and using there turkey fryer to boil the gravle in water they said no change in ph lvl ....


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

tecknik said:


> I would like to get some opinions on changing from sand to gravel. I have always liked the way sand looks in a tank but I'm tired of seeing sh*t on the surface of the sand (more noticeable). I do my weekly water changes and siphon out the sh*t but my big pygos sh*t so much that it makes it look so ugly. I have several large bags of rocks that my gardner recently left. I was wondering if I could use them without the PH getting all out of tack. Here's a pic of the rocks I want to use, dont pay attention to the big rock but the rocks around them. What do you think? Do they look funky?


I love the look of that gravel. Do you know where I can get it at.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Probably home depot.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

HOME-DEPOT IS THE CHEEPEST STORE TO BUY IT IF YOU GO TO A PET-STORE FOR GET IT REAL COSTSLY.


----------



## schin101 (Jul 27, 2003)

I paid $1 a lb at a lfs.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

If that's limestone, it will effect the ph of the water.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Bump, DonH if you see this post I would like your opinion, thanks!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

There are rocks that can alter the ph. I believe if you take viniger and put it on the rock...if it foams, dont use it. What I would do is just get a bucket, check the ph, add the rock, leave if for a week or so, check ph again and see if it changed.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Thanks for the advice, I will try that


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> There are rocks that can alter the ph. I believe if you take viniger and put it on the rock...if it foams, dont use it. What I would do is just get a bucket, check the ph, add the rock, leave if for a week or so, check ph again and see if it changed.


 I agree with Jeff... You can always test it to be safe. Limestone is not the only rock that has calcium carbonates in it that will raise your pH.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Ok, I made my decision to change from sand to the rocks shown. I know its going to be a B**CH taking all the sand out and I got a long couple hours ahead of me. What do you think is the best way to go? Lower the water a little, take out my caribas for the time being, and net out the sand? I dont want to take out all the water... or should I?


----------

